# Summer Stocks



## amwindl (Mar 12, 2010)

I was just wondering what some of your thoughts are about the Flat Rock Playhouse in NC, and Berkshire Theatre Festival. 

Thanks


----------



## Traitor800 (Mar 13, 2010)

I did a summer at Berkshire as a carpenter 3 years ago, I loved it. Ill post more tonight or tomorrow when I have some time, but if there are any specific questions let me know, and ill answer them. Also what position are you looking at?

-Chris


----------

